# Can anyone suggest a decent Road Tyre for 29er wheels?



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2016)

thats it the title says it all, want to use the MTB to commute so need something a bit more Tarmac friendly


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (3 Aug 2016)

What width you looking for ?
Is it for commuting only ?
I have one in mind


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2016)

yeah it will be commuting only, i'll swap them out when going off road, not sure on the width think the Nobby Nics i have are 2.75


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (3 Aug 2016)

The one that sprung to mind first was the Marathon Plus by Schwalbe.
It comes in a range of widths and has good grip on Tarmac .And slightly rougher stuff.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (3 Aug 2016)

Can I suggest the 47c width (1.85 inches) ?


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2016)

Sounds Ideal.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (3 Aug 2016)

They are tried and tested @MiK1138 .
There are cheaper alternatives out there though such as Kenda Komfort's.
Cheap but not low on quality.
Have a shufty about


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2016)

Nice one I'll have a look at them


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Aug 2016)

Marathon original greenguard, same puncture protection of the plus, less weight, much better rolling, and cheaper.
Or even City Jets, I think my last pair had a puncture in about 3000 miles.


----------



## outlash (3 Aug 2016)

FWIW, my Fratello has wheels with 29er rims (Mavic XM419) and I'm using Schwalbe Durano's in a 25 size.


----------



## goody (3 Aug 2016)

Schwalbe Land Cruiser only £8.50 from wiggle and 8.99 from CRC 35 40 and 47 widths. Heavy but hopefully pretty robust.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Aug 2016)

goody said:


> Schwalbe Land Cruiser only £8.50 from wiggle and 8.99 from CRC 35 40 and 47 widths. Heavy but hopefully pretty robust.


They are robust: I took them on a bumpy 300 miles tour, plus a few canal rides here. No punctures yet. Lighter than any Marathon permutation as well.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Aug 2016)

A more direct replacement for the podgy tyres on an MTB would be one of Schwalbe's balloon range.

Big Ben, Big Apple, or Big Apple Plus for extra puncture protection.

More comfort from the bigger air chamber and a more road-orientated - shallower - tread than some of the other suggestions.

http://www.schwalbe.com/gb/tour.html


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> A more direct replacement for the podgy tyres on an MTB would be one of Schwalbe's balloon range.
> 
> Big Ben, Big Apple, or Big Apple Plus for extra puncture protection.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ 
Me being a Schwalbe girl, I did have Apples too at one point.
Like for like, imo, on a chunky mb the City Jets would be the sleekest option, albeit with less puncture protection than all tyres mentioned so far.
@MiK1138 I bet you have a tyres induced headache now


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> FWIW, my Fratello has wheels with 29er rims (Mavic XM419) and I'm using Schwalbe Durano's in a 25 size.


Do they not look a tad 'lost' in there with the fork gap?


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I beg to differ
> Me being a Schwalbe girl, I did have Apples too at one point.
> Like for like, imo, on a chunky mb the City Jets would be the sleekest option, albeit with less puncture protection than all tyres mentioned so far.
> @MiK1138 I bet you have a tyres induced headache now



City Jets look fine, but unless I've made a balls of the search, they are only available in 26".

No doubt there will be a 700c that's very similar.

As you say, tyre range headache time.

http://www.schwalbe.com/gb/tour-reader/city-jet.html


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> City Jets look fine, but unless I've made a balls of the search, they are only available in 26".


Yeah, you're probably right, I forgot about the size availability.
There's another one, I haven't tried them yet, @flyingfifi has them, they are called Marathon Mondial. good puncture protection, as in she had no punctures on our Lakes tour.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yeah, you're probably right, I forgot about the size availability.
> There's another one, I haven't tried them yet, @flyingfifi has them, they are called Marathon Mondial. good puncture protection, as in she had no punctures on our Lakes tour.



Mondials are towards the top of Schwalbe's range so they ought to perform - last for ever and hardly ever puncture will be about the strength of it.

The OP could do worse than try BikeDiscount if he fancies a Schwalbe tyre.

I've found them as cheap as anywhere and honest about stock, if they say they have the tyres, they do.

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/schwalbe-1305


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Aug 2016)

Another vote for Schwalbe Land Cruisers. Got a pair on the hybrid after trying (and hating) Marathons.


----------



## tincaman (3 Aug 2016)

Vittoria Hyper 38mm from Planet X, £20, or the 35mm is £15
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYVIVOHY/vittoria-voyager-hyper-folding-tyre


----------



## tincaman (3 Aug 2016)

tincaman said:


> Vittoria Hyper 38mm from Planet X, £20, or the 35mm is £15
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYVIVOHY/vittoria-voyager-hyper-folding-tyre


They also pump up big as well so the 38mm will be 40mm or more on a 29er rim


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> A more direct replacement for the podgy tyres on an MTB would be one of Schwalbe's balloon range.
> 
> Big Ben, Big Apple, or Big Apple Plus for extra puncture protection.
> 
> ...


Seconded... and best of all are the Super Motos


----------



## outlash (3 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Do they not look a tad 'lost' in there with the fork gap?



What fork gap?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> What fork gap?


The clearance for a 2.5-3" tyre, I tried some 1.5" tyres (Schwalbe Marathon) on an MTB I was converting to a trekking hybrid and they looked lost, had to go to 1.75" and they still looked too skinny but OKish (I think that translates to a 43mm width in metric)


----------



## outlash (3 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> The clearance for a 2.5-3" tyre, I tried some 1.5" tyres (Schwalbe Marathon) on an MTB I was converting to a trekking hybrid and they looked lost, had to go to 1.75" and they still looked too skinny but OKish (I think that translates to a 43mm width in metric)



They're on my Fratello, it's a road bike.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> They're on my Fratello, it's a road bike.


So not a 29er then, yours is a 700c road bike I take it.


----------



## outlash (3 Aug 2016)

It is a road bike, but the wheels have 29er rims on them as I mentioned in my first post.


----------



## mickle (4 Aug 2016)

Have I missed something? 29.5 is 700c is it not??


----------



## MiK1138 (4 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> A more direct replacement for the podgy tyres on an MTB would be one of Schwalbe's balloon range.
> 
> Big Ben, Big Apple, or Big Apple Plus for extra puncture protection.
> 
> ...


I was having a look at Big Apples they get some good reviews and they are not over priced


----------



## MiK1138 (4 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I beg to differ
> Me being a Schwalbe girl, I did have Apples too at one point.
> Like for like, imo, on a chunky mb the City Jets would be the sleekest option, albeit with less puncture protection than all tyres mentioned so far.
> @MiK1138 I bet you have a tyres induced headache now


I do Pat, its like anything else you ask on here you get hunners of opinions but i would rather read through the opinions than just go out and buy a pig in a poke


----------



## Nibor (4 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Another vote for Schwalbe Land Cruisers. Got a pair on the hybrid after trying (and hating) Marathons.


The latest model will go up to 80psi and roll amazingly


----------



## flyingfifi (4 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yeah, you're probably right, I forgot about the size availability.
> There's another one, I haven't tried them yet, @flyingfifi has them, they are called Marathon Mondial. good puncture protection, as in she had no punctures on our Lakes tour.


I,ve have no faults with marathon mondial great tyre light weight for touring but marathon plus are very heavy more than double the weight of mondial for riding long tours but idea for commuting in town


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (4 Aug 2016)

flyingfifi said:


> marathon plus are very heavy but ideal for commuting in town


Which is what @MiK1138 was looking for,hence my suggestion.
I don't think he is looking to tackle LEJOG quite yet.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Aug 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Which is what @MiK1138 was looking for,hence my suggestion.
> I don't think he is looking to tackle LEJOG quite yet.


Oh, but he is, I have ridden with him, or, rather, well behind him


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (4 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh, but he is, I have ridden with him, or, rather, well behind him



On his new 29er ? 
Wow,big respect to the man.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Aug 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> On his new 29er ?
> Wow,big respect to the man.


No, he wasn't on his 29er, but I don't think it would have made any difference ... my forum name is not false modesty


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (4 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No, he wasn't on his 29er, but I don't think it would have made any difference ... my forum name is not false modesty



I know,I was joking 
But I do know he is a Road Cyclist as well.


----------



## MiK1138 (5 Aug 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> On his new 29er ?
> Wow,big respect to the man.


I mad but i'm not that mad, in saying that is there a off road route for LEJOG?


----------



## MiK1138 (5 Aug 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No, he wasn't on his 29er, but I don't think it would have made any difference ... my forum name is not false modesty


 I don't think your really that slow Pat, its just that you know absolutely everyone so spend a lot of time greeting folks


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Aug 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> I mad but i'm not that mad, in saying that is there a off road route for LEJOG?



There must be, mustn't there? I'm sure someone will have at least attempted it.

Or maybe you could be the first?


----------



## MiK1138 (5 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> There must be, mustn't there? I'm sure someone will have at least attempted it.
> 
> Or maybe you could be the first?


Dont mate, because if @jnrmczip sees this he'll start thinking about it and he is a persuasive sod


----------

